# Amazing Sodium Levels



## SRL (May 19, 2009)

Sometimes it just cracks me up. People will scream bloody murder if you use a little MSG, but they'll eat these mega-sized portions of food with multiple times their RDA of sodium.

The Saltiest Foods in America 2009 - Page 1 - MSN Health & Fitness - Nutrition


----------



## jabbur (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I've been watching the sodium content on everything since DH has to watch his intake for his high blood pressure.  It's amazing how much is in even frozen veggies!  He loves popcorn and I was looking for a low sodium microwave version for him to take to work.  GOOD LUCK!  There are lots of low fat but few low sodium.


----------



## linicx (May 22, 2009)

Make your own. I was told years ago that you can pop raw popcorn in a microwave. It's the same (but unsalted) stuff that;s in the microwave bag.


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

linicx said:


> Make your own. I was told years ago that you can pop raw popcorn in a microwave. It's the same (but unsalted) stuff that;s in the microwave bag.


That is what I do. I hate commercial microwave popcorn. I find the smell nauseating and the price outrageous. I can buy regular popcorn and brown paper bags and make my own microwave popcorn for a fraction of the price and it is healthier and tastes better.

As for the sodium in the foods from the link above, I am not surprised by that. After all, those are all fast food places. The sodium is the least of a long list of things that I would be concerned about when eating at any of those joints. That, among other reasons, is why I hardly ever have fast food, and my 4 year old daughter has to this day never had a single bite of any fast food. I know we can't keep it from her forever, but we will as long as we can. Her teachers at school were amazed that she had never had McDonalds. She is one of two kinds in her entire school who has never had it.


----------



## Scotch (May 22, 2009)

Not a great idea, according this information from the USDA:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*W*hen we think kitchen food safety, the following          seven unsafe practices may not come to mind. They should. Do you avoid          them? Please do!

[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.          Using non-food grade materials[/FONT]*

         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Just because          a material looks like a suitable food container doesn't make it safe for          food. Four common non-food grade items we should avoid using include the          following. [/FONT]
 

 *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Brown paper bags              for cooking
            [/FONT]*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here's              what the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) says about this practice:[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Do              not use brown paper bags from grocery or other stores for cooking.              They are not sanitary, may cause a fire, and can emit toxic fumes.              Intense heat may cause a bag to ignite, causing a fire in the oven...              . The ink, glue, and recycled materials in paper bags can emit toxic              fumes when they are exposed to heat. Instead, use purchased oven cooking              bags." <*www.fsis.usda.gov/OA/pubs/altroute.htm*>[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]USDA also            advises, "These bags may not necessarily be sanitary, particularly            since they may be stored under a variety of conditions." <*www.fsis.usda.gov/oa/pubs/meatpack.htm*>[/FONT]​


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

Interesting info Scotch, thanks. I have never had an issue with the bags catching fire and none of them ever exhibited any signs that they were even close to that happening so for me that is not an issue. I always stand close watch over the bag anyway because you have to shut the microwave off as soon as the popping slows down, so if there ever was a fire I would be right there.

As for them being sanitary, they are bags that are used for lunches so I am not too worried. Food has been put in those since at least as long as I have been around. I do not think they would sell them for that purpose if there was a major problem doing so. 

The fumes from glue is not something I had considered though. To be honest, I doubt it will keep me from doing this even if it is not the safest thing in the world, but at least if/when I get sick I will have a better understanding why


----------



## Scotch (May 22, 2009)

GB said:


> Interesting info Scotch, thanks. I have never had an issue with the bags catching fire and none of them ever exhibited any signs that they were even close to that happening so for me that is not an issue. I always stand close watch over the bag anyway because you have to shut the microwave off as soon as the popping slows down, so if there ever was a fire I would be right there.
> 
> As for them being sanitary, they are bags that are used for lunches so I am not too worried. Food has been put in those since at least as long as I have been around. I do not think they would sell them for that purpose if there was a major problem doing so.
> 
> The fumes from glue is not something I had considered though. To be honest, I doubt it will keep me from doing this even if it is not the safest thing in the world, but at least if/when I get sick I will have a better understanding why


Why not just use a covered Pyrex bowl?


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

To be honest, it is the lazy factor. I do not have to wash a paper bag. I do have to wash a bowl.


----------



## SRL (May 22, 2009)

GB said:


> As for the sodium in the foods from the link above, I am not surprised by that. After all, those are all fast food places. The sodium is the least of a long list of things that I would be concerned about when eating at any of those joints. That, among other reasons, is why I hardly ever have fast food, and my 4 year old daughter has to this day never had a single bite of any fast food. I know we can't keep it from her forever, but we will as long as we can. Her teachers at school were amazed that she had never had McDonalds. She is one of two kinds in her entire school who has never had it.



To hijack the popcorn thread back.  I just wanted to point out that only one of the places mentioned in the article is a fast-food restaurant (Blimpies). The rest are full service restaurants. My point is that singling out fast food as more unhealthful than other restaurant foods is popular nowadays, but not necessarily accurate. AFAIK, there's no magic evil ingredient used solely in the fast food industry. 

Our family's philosophy is that eating out at any restaurant is like cake. It's an occasional treat, not a dietary staple. Eating cake every day is a lot more to the point than whether you prefer chocolate cake or lemon.


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

You are right, I did not look close enough to see they were not all fast food places. Most of those restaurants I classify (for myself) in the same vein as fast food though. Places like Denny's are about as good for you as McDonalds in my book.

You are absolutely correct about moderation. There is nothing wrong with having fast food or even worse junk every once in a while. My family just happens to not like most fast food so we see no reason to introduce it to our kids who would most likely love it and then want it more than they should have it.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 22, 2009)

GB said:


> You are right, I did not look close enough to see they were not all fast food places. Most of those restaurants I classify (for myself) in the same vein as fast food though. Places like Denny's are about as good for you as McDonalds in my book.
> 
> You are absolutely correct about moderation. There is nothing wrong with having fast food or even worse junk every once in a while. My family just happens to not like most fast food so we see no reason to introduce it to our kids who would most likely love it and then want it more than they should have it.




I hate to be OT.

GB - This is the first time I read and considered your signature... seriously caused me to LOL.

Thx for the week-end funny,

Bob


----------



## GB (May 22, 2009)

Glad I could make you smile Bob


----------



## woods (Jul 21, 2009)

Good thread!


----------



## Elf (Jul 21, 2009)

GB that signature got me laughing too, it is too much


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Elf.


----------

